# Do People with Youthful Appearances Have Difficulties with Relationships?



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 19, 2020)

There are some people who have a legitimate medical condition that causes them to have a very youthful appearance, even after they have gone through puberty, and I imagine that such a condition may present a series of challenges for those people to face in life.

            Apart from the obvious problems of normal people treating such people as if they were still children, necessitating constantly showing one’s identification and explaining their condition, I imagine that such people may face challenges in seeking romantic relationships. Obviously, people with a very youthful appearance deserve to be able to pursue relationships, as do any other people, but I imagine that they may be worried about attracting others who are creepy or fetishize their condition. Conversely, any person who forms a relationship with a person who has such a condition may possibly need to deal with accusations of being pedophiles or otherwise being creepy.

            What does everyone else here say about this subject? Do people with youthful appearances have difficulty with relationships?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2020)

Getting straight to the point. I am sure that you look your age and your "youthful" appearance isn't the reason why you're not cuffing women.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 19, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Getting straight to the point. I am sure that you look your age and your "youthful" appearance isn't the reason why you're not cuffing women.



I am not at all discussing myself; this is a subject that has no connection to my relationship status; I was merely curious about it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 19, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I am not at all discussing myself; this is a subject that has no connection to my relationship status; I was merely curious about it.



Right. 













*Wink


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 19, 2020)

are you trying to get with a girl who look like a tween?


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 19, 2020)

If you're a girl? If you look younger good.

If you're a guy? If you still look like a teen you might have quite a bit more trouble.
It's definitely going to take more work to attract a girl that say looks like she's hit the peak of her womanhood, if you look really young.

Though I can't really fully discuss it, I look young but also am short, lots of people still think I'm 16.

For men that's a bonus, they dig it if you're youthful. For women, If I'm not in a bar they probably think I'm a high schooler lel.

It's just a little harder though, it's not some insurmountable barrier. If you're other characteristics are good you can do it. I've dated tons of girls taller and older than me~


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 19, 2020)

UtahCrip said:


> are you trying to get with a girl who look like a tween?



I did not say that.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 19, 2020)

What an odd thread...


----------



## UtahCrip (Feb 19, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> I did not say that.


you didnt not say that either.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 20, 2020)

Gunners said:


> Right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel you but im pretty sure he's being genuine here.... I hope

OT: My mom's dealing with something similar actually, she re-married and my stepdad thought she was younger than she actually was and my mom kinda says she feels like he's condescending too and personalities are kinda clashing

(Note: My mom is actually quite a bit younger than he is)


----------



## Smoke (Feb 20, 2020)

For men, I can see it being a problem. 

For women, it's the opposite of a problem.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2020)

Ashi said:


> I feel you but im pretty sure he's being genuine here.... I hope
> 
> OT: My mom's dealing with something similar actually, she re-married and my stepdad thought she was younger than she actually was and my mom kinda says she feels like he's condescending too and personalities are kinda clashing
> 
> (Note: My mom is actually quite a bit younger than he is)


How do you get married not knowing your partner's age?


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2020)

I believe that medical condition reduces the window of opportunity to produce offspring, no?


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

Men like women and boys like girls.  That should tell you all you need to know.



Ashi said:


> I feel you but im pretty sure he's being genuine here.... I hope
> 
> OT: My mom's dealing with something similar actually, she re-married and my stepdad thought she was younger than she actually was and my mom kinda says she feels like he's condescending too and personalities are kinda clashing
> 
> (Note: My mom is actually quite a bit younger than he is)


He sounds like a creep if he's upset she's not young enough?? 





Mider T said:


> What an odd thread...


But once you see who made it, it should all make sense.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 20, 2020)

lmao did you create this thread because i was calling out people who wank to 12 year old looking girls in that rukia thread?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 20, 2020)

Btw by "youthfull" he means prepubecent looking ass kids



UtahCrip said:


> are you trying to get with a girl who look like a tween?


So basically you're right


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> lmao did you create this thread because i was calling out people who wank to 12 year old looking girls in that rukia thread?


Lol busted.  So transparent


----------



## Gunners (Feb 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> lmao did you create this thread because i was calling out people who wank to 12 year old looking girls in that rukia thread?


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 20, 2020)

man was talking about how these 12 year old-i'm sorry i mean "youthful" looking girls deserve love and affection as well


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2020)

I've reported the thread.


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2020)

@~Gesy~


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I've reported the thread.


I DIDN'T GET TO SEE IT


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2020)

I read the replies before the OP and thought DDJ was asking if it's ok to have a fetish for women who look like children .

Turns out this is just a typical thread of him trying to understand human behavior.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I read the replies before the OP and thought DDJ was asking if it's ok to have a fetish for women who look like children .
> 
> Turns out this is just a typical thread of him trying to understand human behavior.


Is DDJ an alien?


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2020)

~Gesy~ said:


> I read the replies before the OP and thought DDJ was asking if it's ok to have a fetish for women who look like children .
> 
> Turns out this is just a typical thread of him trying to understand human behavior.



You know the man's questions always relate back to some experience he personally had. He doesn't have the empathy to be curious about the world from any perspective outside of his own immediate experiences. 

DDJ is a good guy who loves his mother but when he makes a thread about "should people be allowed to own flamethrowers?" that's because he's thinking about flamethrowers


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Feb 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> Is DDJ an alien?


His brain just doesn't work like ours. He has a lack of understanding of things that's extremely normal to most human beings.

He does usually sound like an alien trying to study humans, yeah.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2020)

There's still a 20% chance he's a rukia dupe


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> There's still a 20% chance he's a rukia dupe


I think it's the other way around.


----------



## reiatsuflow (Feb 20, 2020)

I suspect all of you are the same person actually and this is a Split situation where I'm interacting with the multiple personalities of one terrifying human being.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

reiatsuflow said:


> I suspect all of you are the same person actually and this is a Split situation where I'm interacting with the multiple personalities of one terrifying human being.


Sounds like something a dupe would say


----------



## Garcher (Feb 20, 2020)

are we sure DDJ isn't just the greatest troll ever


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 20, 2020)

Garcher said:


> are we sure DDJ isn't just the greatest troll ever


oh he definitely is. no one can ever convince me otherwise. it's fun to play along with the persona sometimes tho.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 20, 2020)

his cum eating post is still an all time great troll post.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> his cum eating post is still an all time great troll post.


----------



## Jim (Feb 20, 2020)

Garcher said:


> are we sure DDJ isn't just the greatest troll ever


psh, that honor goes to zul'jin


----------



## Ashi (Feb 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> How do you get married not knowing your partner's age?


Pretty sure he knows better now, he just thought differently at first


Subarashii said:


> He sounds like a creep if he's upset she's not young enough??



That's not it at all? 

They're just having disagreements over some shit


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 20, 2020)

Ashi said:


> Pretty sure he knows better now, he just thought differently at first
> 
> 
> That's not it at all?
> ...


You made it sound like it was over her age


----------



## Ashi (Feb 20, 2020)

Subarashii said:


> You made it sound like it was over her age


Looking back at the post it was kinda misleading

MY B


----------



## Mider T (Feb 20, 2020)

Ashi said:


> Pretty sure he knows better now, he just thought differently at first


Yeah but...the question still remains.


----------



## Ashi (Feb 20, 2020)

Mider T said:


> Yeah but...the question still remains.


It doesn't

Since he already knew before they got married, I was talking about his first impression


----------



## The Gr8 Destroyer (Feb 20, 2020)

I'm young looking for my age I suppose. Never had any issues because I have a personality thats over 9000


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2020)

Smoke said:


> For men, I can see it being a problem.
> 
> For women, it's the opposite of a problem.



That seems to be a double-standard, does it not?



~VK~ said:


> lmao did you create this thread because i was calling out people who wank to 12 year old looking girls in that rukia thread?





~VK~ said:


> Btw by "youthfull" he means prepubecent looking ass kids



I never said that; it is simply your belief that that is what I am saying.


----------



## Lurko (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm young looking so.... Well I don't know to be honest.


----------



## ~VK~ (Feb 23, 2020)

DemonDragonJ said:


> That seems to be a double-standard, does it not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


let's not beat around the bush i was quite specifically talking about prepubecent looking girls and you were replying about how you hope i didn't mean what i said and that "youthful" looking girls deserve love and shit too lol.


----------



## DemonDragonJ (Feb 23, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> let's not beat around the bush i was quite specifically talking about prepubecent looking girls and you were replying about how you hope i didn't mean what i said and that "youthful" looking girls deserve love and shit too lol.



I see no reason why we need to be that specific, but, if you wish to be, that is perfectly acceptable, because my question is still a valid one.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 25, 2020)

~VK~ said:


> let's not beat around the bush i was quite specifically talking about prepubecent looking girls and you were replying about how you hope i didn't mean what i said and that "youthful" looking girls deserve love and shit too lol.


What thread was this? Please enlighten me


----------



## Worm Juice (Feb 28, 2020)

I look younger but the reason I have trouble in relationships is more likely due to my insanity.


----------

